# Couple of JC Higgins



## Goldslinger (Dec 28, 2021)

A local bike shop manager sent me these pictures. He knows I like old bikes. They look pretty original. Cleaned up and new tires I think they would be pretty nice. He is asking $300 for the pair. Any thoughts. Thanks Sam


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2021)

Goldslinger said:


> A local bike shop manager sent me these pictures. He knows I like old bikes. They look pretty original. Cleaned up and new tires I think they would be pretty nice. He is asking $300 for the pair. Any thoughts. Thanks SamView attachment 1536022
> View attachment 1536023



I think it is a decent price for the 2 obviously I would attempt to come in a bit lower but for two complete bikes I think it is a good deal as is.


----------



## AndyA (Dec 29, 2021)

Cousin Goldslinger:
The bike with the white tank is a 1960 Deluxe Flightliner (6K4606N). Looks like it is all original including saddle, hand grips, tail lights, and pedals.  However, it needs whitewall tires. Not sure about the red tanker but it could be a 1961 "equipped" bike (W6A457NY). Also looks all original. I agree with Cousin Coasterbrakejunkie about the economics. Have fun!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 4, 2022)

The illustration of that bike in the Hurd - Gordon "Colletable ..... " book shows that bike with pedals with three jewels in them. 

Like these:


----------



## AndyA (Jan 4, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> The illustration of that bike in the Hurd - Gordon "Colletable ..... " book shows that bike with pedals with three jewels in them.



Professor Rivnut:
You are correct! The catalog cut shows the pedals emanating "sparkle lines" and described as "de luxe reflector bow pedals." The pedals in Goldslinger's photos look like the pedals on my 1960 "Equipped Flightliner." I guess my dad didn't want go for the extra $10 for the De luxe model.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 6, 2022)

I would not really want either of them.These bike dont get much money even in really nice shape.extra clean ones are good lookin bikes .I would say the red one is a $75 bike and maybe $125 on the other because of their conditions.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> View attachment 1542621



4606 = fully equipped 1960 Flightliner. The other is a "Slim-line tank model", #4530 in '60, 4570 in '61.


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I think I will clean them up and sell them.


----------



## dwest (Jan 27, 2022)

I am interested in the 1960 deluxe flightliner 4606


----------



## dwest (Jan 29, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> Thanks for the info. I think I will clean them up and sell them.



I would like to buy the 1960 deluxe as is 
LMK when


----------



## Goldslinger (Jan 29, 2022)

Would you be picking it up? NW Pa.


----------



## dwest (Jan 29, 2022)

Goldslinger said:


> Would you be picking it up? NW Pa.



I don’t live near to you.
If it wouldn’t be trouble maybe drop it at a local bike shop and I could have it boxed up and I’ll arrange p/up for ship.


----------



## Trexoffroad (Oct 11, 2022)

I have this same bike! But it’s missing the tank.   Been searching for a week to identify it.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 12, 2022)

Early 60s J C Higgins Flightliner.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 13, 2022)

That Flightliner is a CLASSIC…$200 for the pair is a GREAT price. If that Flightliner is complete, and it sure looks like it, you’ve got a very nice ride. Not high dollar, but very nice. Probably worth about $300 if you can get everything working and cleaned up. Maybe more to the right person. They only made the Flightliner from 1958-60, I think. The Spaceliner went from 1961 through 1966/67.

The other bike is a base model, and worth maybe $100-$150 cleaned up and tuned.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 19, 2022)

partsguy said:


> They only made the Flightliner from 1958-60, I think. The Spaceliner went from 1961 through 1966/67.



We referred this to the Nitpick Committee. Flightliners were sold 1958 through 1963. Spaceliners from 1964 through 1968. Love them all!


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 19, 2022)

Flightliners we’re marketed by Sears under the JC Higgins brand name. When Sears started marketing bikes under the corporate brand name of Sears, the bikes were sold as Spaceliners.  That marketing strategy took place in 1964. Pretty simple.


----------



## AndyA (Oct 19, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Flightliners we’re marketed by Sears under the JC Higgins brand name. When Sears started marketing bikes under the corporate brand name of Sears, the bikes were sold as Spaceliners.  That marketing strategy took place in 1964. Pretty simple.



True. But also important is that the frame designs of the boys bikes were distinctively different. The red bike in post #17 is a (almost) stock Flightliner. The silver bike is a rat rod Spaceliner. Note the frames.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 19, 2022)

I’m just talking about nomenclature, nothing to do with styling.


----------

